# How to remove RAZER drivers/effects COMPLETELY???



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 22, 2014)

I made a thread recently about my mouse cutting out when pressing the right side buttons on my Razer Lachesis. Right before i took it apart and used it as an ass wiper i decided to reinstall the Razer drivers i had previously installed and uninstalled months before. 

Upon reinstalling the drivers and going into the profile manager it turns out these two buttons were assigned to 'Profile Switch', so every time i was accidently hitting these buttons in game i was losing mouse control and re-gaining it with a completely different mouse profile, causing me to endlessly adjust my in-game mouse sensitivity to make up for it (and causing me to believe my mouse was dying).

I do not need these drivers, nor do i like them, i was perfectly comfortable with my windows mouse settings. I cannot get used to the settings that come with the driver and it appears they have permanently adjusted my mouse? There is no 'default' mode, only what the driver brings. My question is, how do i completely and utterly obliterate all signs of these shitty Razer drivers on my computer short of formatting?

As i mentioned i have already uninstalled them in the past and removed reg entries manually yet the effects of the driver remained present. My mouse just doesn't feel right, cant play properly,  is there any hope?


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 22, 2014)

Try uninstalling the driver that the mouse is currently using via Device Manager.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 22, 2014)

uninstall the razer mouse utility. Then use ccleaner to remove the settings in your registry.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 22, 2014)

Check this box when removing drivers as well


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 22, 2014)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Batou1986 said:


> Check this box when removing drivers as well
> View attachment 54206



Have done this, all of the above, as well as uninstalling the Razer driver utility. Yet i am still feeling the effects from the driver... Is there some software, like driver sweeper, which works with Razer? CCleaner doesn't find anything unfortunately.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 23, 2014)

take a look at regedit and delete the entry manually, but if you dont know dont do that 
its dangerous


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 23, 2014)

Those buttons are configured to change profile by default on the firmware level of the mouse so you should use the driver to change the settings to what you want.
It says so in the manual: http://dl.razerzone.com/master-guides/Lachesis/LachesisOMG-ENG.pdf


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 23, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Those buttons are configured to change profile by default on the firmware level of the mouse so you should use the driver to change the settings to what you want.
> It says so in the manual: http://dl.razerzone.com/master-guides/Lachesis/LachesisOMG-ENG.pdf



Yep i have done this, however the DPI adjustments appear to remain, at least something does - the mouse still does not feel how it used to be when it was controlled by windows. It still feels like some settings are leftover, for example scrolling chrome windows up / down scrolls 2x as fast now and precision with the mouse is slightly harder. This is immensely frustrating. Razer are so shit.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 23, 2014)

Here try this, It's a good way to delete the straglers.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/remove-old-drivers-after-upgrading-to-new-hardware/


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 23, 2014)

Any chance it messed with the windows control panel mouse settings? Can't think why else there'd still be something wrong after all of that.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 24, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Here try this, It's a good way to delete the straglers.
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/remove-old-drivers-after-upgrading-to-new-hardware/



Brilliant!! I could kiss you, thank you man! It appears to be all removed, im now going trough the process of re-configging the windows mouse panel as it did indeed mess with it. This forum always amazes me, always so nice/supportive, hence why i've been coming back since 2006! 

Thank you all.


----------

